# Built a Carport, Parked sander under it. Pics!



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Built this for multiple uses, for now the sander fit's under it just fine.





The truck has a full water level load of mix in it.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you got the post in the ground before it froze...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

well that wont go anywhere! Looks like a real strong construction but my only question is, why didnt you build it long enough to cover the cab of the truck too? A tarp over the salter could do what the shelter is doing. Just curious is all.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

stroker79;678550 said:


> my only question is, why didnt you build it long enough to cover the cab of the truck too? A tarp over the salter could do what the shelter is doing. Just curious is all.


Probably next fall I'll put 2 more longer posts out front, keep the same pitch and make it twice the size. Don't want to spend all my money at once. So far it stands me $640.00


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice but watch the snow buildup or your motor cover will get squashed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;678573 said:


> Nice but watch the snow buildup or your motor cover will get squashed.


Just was looking at the same thing.Put up a couple of pieces of plywood or run a blue tarp around it.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Will it fit with no load? Looks real close to the engine cover.

Looks very well built. Much better than messing around with tarps in the wind and freezing rain for sure.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually do not have it backed up that far.



I'll probably box the north side in with some T-111 eventually to stop the prevailing wind.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

timmy1;678682 said:


> Ahh, The first photos were deceiving my one good eye. lol
> 
> I'll probably box the north side in with some T-111 eventually to stop the prevailing wind.


Excellent idea!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

thats a great setup. hopefully it'll come in handy if and when it snows. i also like the srw setup with a flatbed.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would definately tarp it to keep the blowing snow out of the sander.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice and simple. I bet the cows thought they were getting a new shelter.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

I wonder if you could store it there, hook two chains to the sander and hang it. Thats if it could hold it.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't see why you couldn't. Just put a few more braces in the corners and double up the headers.

I load this thing like a pallet with the forks on my tractor so I don't need to hoist it up with chains. I can have it off in 5 min. 

I also wired 3 lights on the back of the spreader. Two come on with my reverse lights via a plug I made that plugs into my trailer plug. The other one comes on when I turn on the conveyor.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahh, easy enough. Not everyone has a tractor/ loader


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing as midtownpc, but I thought I saw a goat in the back ground. Guess Timmy is thinking ahead for next mowing season. lol See what the economy does, lease out the goats a week at a time, eat them if he gets too hungry. lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice Goat


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

How long to bulid it


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats funny , my salt works better when wet.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Turbodiesel;703340 said:


> Thats funny , my salt works better when wet.


It's less apt to freeze up dry. Take a dry and a wet towel, lay them side by side on you're lawn overnight. The next morning, the wet one is like a piece of plywood while the dry one can be folded and put away.

I parked it under there last night empty, It was nice at 5AM when the bed chain was dry and free while everything else outside had 1/4" layer of ice.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

might want to put some 2x4 or 2x6 cross bracing on three sides of it or just put some metal sides on it. it will blow over when the ground gets soft in the spring....


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jay brown;703538 said:


> might want to put some 2x4 or 2x6 cross bracing on three sides of it or just put some metal sides on it. it will blow over when the ground gets soft in the spring....


I drilled 1 foot dia holes, 4 foot deep with my 3 point hitch post hole driller. Then, I filled them 1 foot from the top with concrete.:salute:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

timmy1;703591 said:


> I drilled 1 foot dia holes, 4 foot deep with my 3 point hitch post hole driller. Then, I filled them 1 foot from the top with concrete.:salute:


sounds like you did a good job then.....still wouldn't hurt to put up the braces


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Sweet setup! Not sure how many trucks you got, but I would have made it 6-8' wider to slide another truck in there if needed. With the front bit as you said, plus some sides, it'll be a totally solid shed.


----------

